
Ask HN: What do you like most about your job? - bryanmgreen
The recent &quot;Who wants to be fired?&quot; thread kind of bummed me out.<p>Can we share something a little more positive?
======
jppope
I love the people that I work with. Competent, hard working, individuals that
are a pleasure to be around.

I love working on the problems that I do... we do ML/ NLP work with some
standard issue (fun) web development using good tech... but we get to focus on
things that will actually move the company forward, and the barrier to
implement good ideas is low.

I DEFINITELY like being far away from all the shitty jobs I used to do, both
financially and the work. Aside from a fluke emergency, I will never
professionally do landscaping, dishwashing, bathroom cleaning... etc again (I
know most devs come from comp sci... I did not)

I like that I get to work from home when it makes sense too. I live at the
beach and its great to have the time to go for a surf before you kick off your
day.

theres more... but I need to get back to work!

~~~
craig
Where do you live? I'm in based in London but on the look out for a place with
decent surf and interesting jobs.

~~~
jppope
Orange County, CA. I would actually prefer San Diego if you are looking but my
folks live close by.

------
ninetax
I recently joined a biotech/hw startup after working at much larger companies.

I love the trust that everyone puts in me. I feel like I'm my own director, of
a team of 1, and that I can work on whatever I want, but people trust me to be
working on important stuff.

There are so few barriers between having an idea and actually shipping it. And
everything I ship improves the experience for our customers and our internal
team by so much!

As a programmer it's also been a ton of fun working with hardware and in the
biology domain... not sure if I can ever go back to pure programming!

Also everyone is so nice and kind and smart and curious. Honestly sometimes I
look around and wonder if everyone is just messing with me.

Since joining I've felt excited about going to work, in contrast to the past
when I was just excited about what was going to be for lunch at work.

~~~
bryanmgreen
Awesome that you're not just allowed to work on ideas but can also ship them.
A lot of times there are deployment barriers.

------
quickthrower2
Number one thing is not having my time tracked by management. That always
sucks and leads to stress. In theory having time tracked could be good if the
powers that be know how to process the information, but usually it’s used as
an interrogation / scalding device. So no logging time is a huge positive.

Next is working in a small company where you can make architectural decisions
as a regular developer due to hat swapping and not too much legacy code
compared to a bigger company.

Finally working in a non office building, nice colleagues, flexible hours etc.

------
Porthos9K
I like not being broke, sick, hungry, and homeless. I like not being seen as
"poor white trash". I like not being hassled by Johnny Law because I look out
of place.

Sorry, but there are no positives to being employed. Just an absence of
negatives.

------
matt_the_bass
I get to travel to exotic places and have been on a lot of interesting ships.
Plus the tech I work on is really unique and I learn something from my
colleagues almost every day.

------
lmiller1990
I work on a software suite to optimize the dosing/infusion of various drugs.
The software helps people recover more quickly, so I feel like I am
contributing to someone's well being.

------
MiSeRyDeee
The only upside is I only need to spend ~2 hours per day on work. So called
work life balance. Pay is decent with regarding to the workload. I won't
elaborate on downsides, there's a lot.

------
remotecool
The money.

------
bryanmgreen
For me, I love that my job allows/requires me to do and try a lot of things.

Needing a broad set of skills keeps me energized, whereas I would personally
feel stuck being a specialist.

------
erkanerol
competitive salary, good tech stack and especially the people in my office. I
have some friends with whom I can talk about whatever I am interested in such
as arthouse movies, books, coffee, etc.

------
throwaway1954
I like destroying startups.

~~~
Nextgrid
What's your job and are you (or similar companies) hiring?

